
Show HN: Paced Email - rikkipitt
https://www.paced.email
======
rikkipitt
Hello, I'm Rikki Pitt, the founder of Paced Email
([https://www.paced.email](https://www.paced.email)).

Paced Email aims to help reduce distraction in your inbox. It batches up
emails and newsletters into paced summaries, so you're able to concentrate
more effectively. Daily, weekly and monthly intervals are currently supported.

How it works:

    
    
      - Grab your username
      - Create programmable email aliases on the fly
      - Use your aliases on sites that send you emails too frequently
    

At the end of each period, your real email address receives a single email
containing all of the messages the alias received over that timeframe.

Examples:

    
    
      johndoe.shopify@daily.paced.email
      johndoe.stripe@weekly.paced.email
      johndoe.github@monthly.paced.email
    

More ideas are on the roadmap and will feature in due course. Team support is
also in the pipeline. For those that are interested in the inner workings,
I've started a document about how I built it:
[https://www.paced.email/docs/how-it-works](https://www.paced.email/docs/how-
it-works).

The app is still in its infancy, but I'd love to hear your feedback or
suggestions. Which services would you use your aliases on first?

~~~
dr_kiszonka
Hi! I like the idea too, but have some difficulty understanding pricing.
Specifically, what does "1 inbox, 50 monthly messages, Unlimited digests"
mean? Does 1 inbox mean that my digests will be sent to one of email addresses
(e.g., me@gmail.com)? How about messages? I couldn't quickly find this
information on the mobile site.

~~~
rikkipitt
Hey there, I really ought to update that to make that a bit clearer. It's a
tricky one for me to get across. The free plan doesn't have any hard limits,
and I've toed-and-froed with what to place under that section in terms of
"limits".

What I was trying to say was for the alias, you can get as many paced digests
as it takes to receive all the emails it received in the month. Not having
hard limits prevents people from not getting all their emails. My plan was to
then use those "limits" as a way of encouraging users to move to the premium
plan. Premium has some extra functionality around what time of the day digests
are sent.

I hope that clarifies the pricing!

~~~
rikkipitt
Update: I've just made it a little clearer. I've also made a note to mention
this in the docs.

------
elsurudo
Good and useful idea, so kudos. Still, I can't help but feel that this is at
the wrong level of the stack. Ideally, my email client should be doing this,
and I shouldn't need to have messages go through a middleman. Just a personal
gripe and comment.

~~~
rikkipitt
Agreed! In the meantime, this is one way of calming down the distraction in
your inbox until it's fixed at a more fundamental level.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
kinduff
This is a very interesting idea, it blew my mind the timeframe subdomain.

I was about to ask about the technologies and I smiled when I saw that in the
documentation. Great work and good luck!

~~~
rikkipitt
Thank you. A lot of people asked how it was developed so I decided to document
it. Glad you liked it.

------
slowmotarget
This is genius ! Congratulations for the idea and the execution. It's been a
while since a tech product amazed me that much.

~~~
rikkipitt
Thank you for your kind words. I'm thinking of starting a section on the site
with all the interesting ways in which people are using the service. If you
have a moment, I'd love to hear how it's helping you.

Cheers, Rikki

